# Naloxone Challenge Test--Code/Bill?



## CWare1124 (Oct 27, 2010)

Please help:

The drug, Vivitrol, is used to treat alcohol dependence. A requirement in the labeling is to administer a naloxone challenge test to determine if the patient is dependent on opiods. If so, the drug should not be administered. Is this test separately coded and billed. If so, what is the appropriate CPT code?

*naloxone challenge test*— test in which naloxone is administered to verify an applicant's current opioid dependence and eligibility for admission to an OTP. Withdrawal symptoms evoked by naloxone's antagonist interaction with opioids confirm an individual's current dependence.

Carol


----------

